# Poll of Exchange system membership



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

Since its been asked more than once to have a complete list...figure ill make a permalink one for the exchanging forum.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2008)

I added Hawaii Timeshare Exchange and Redweek!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

also added "not a member of any" for those that are happy independents!


----------



## CMF (Mar 12, 2008)

*The numbers could be misleading.*

I belong to 4 exchange systems but I only use 1.  


Charles


----------



## tashamen (Mar 12, 2008)

I voted but my name doesn't show in the results - do we not see our own vote for some reason?  (I belong to II only.)


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2008)

tashamen said:


> I voted but my name doesn't show in the results - do we not see our own vote for some reason?  (I belong to II only.)



You should be able to see your own name - maybe it didn't register for some reason - if it will let you vote again, your first vote was not recorded.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2008)

your vote selection should be displayed in italics...vs the regular font.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks - I voted again and it does show now.

Edited to add:  I hadn't realized there were two polls going on at the same time, and think maybe I voted in the other one (about just RCI and II) rather than this one and then was confused...


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 10, 2008)

Interesting.  Redweek is at the 4th place.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 26, 2008)

*How do you add upcoming trips to your posts?*



CMF said:


> I belong to 4 exchange systems but I only use 1.
> 
> 
> Charles



Charles, how do you place upcoming trips without writing them out every time for every posts?
RIMike


----------



## rhonda (Jul 26, 2008)

RIMike said:


> Charles, how do you place upcoming trips without writing them out every time for every posts?
> RIMike


Looks like a "Signature" block in his profile.  Click on the [UserCP] link directly below the TUG BBS logo (above left).


----------



## California Craig (Feb 1, 2009)

*Hi everyone! New to TUG, and hoping to learn....*

Hi everyone-

My wife and I are new to timesharing and are hoping to learn how to really make the most of our decision to buy a timeshare unit.  You all are so knowledgeable;  thanks in advance and my appologies in advance if my questions are basic.  I'll try to scan through prior posts so as to not ask questions that have already been answered.

Cheers!


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 22, 2009)

*[Duplicate - deleted]*

[Deleted - duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG.  Please see the responses you have received on the Mexico Board and the Exchanging Board. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 22, 2009)

We belong to both RCI and I.I. but, we only belong to RCI because it's included with our HGVC membership. If I could get rid of RCI completely I would do it in a heartbeat. I would be very pleased if HGVC would join Intervanl International instead of RCI but, they don't seem to be so inclined to do that.


----------



## Dave*H (Jul 30, 2009)

CMF said:


> *The numbers could be misleading. *
> 
> I belong to 4 exchange systems but I only use 1.



I agree.  I belong to 3.  However, all but one exchange has been with 1.  It would be interesting see a poll of how many exchanges have you made with each in the last year.  That would show actual volume through each exchange company.

Additionally, some of the stats may be misleading.  You can join DAE for free so why not?  You may have joined Redweek to access the rental and/or sales listing, but this includes exchanges as well.  Does that make you member?  HTSE will let you peak at their inventory without joining so why join until you want to exchange?


----------

